
Subscribing to GraphQL events in a React client - nareshbhatia
https://medium.com/naresh-bhatia/graphql-concepts-i-wish-someone-explained-to-me-a-year-ago-3b84203fb0b9
======
nareshbhatia
You guessed it–the last step, described in Part 7 of my GraphQL series, is to
subscribe to events in our React client.

Thanks to the GraphQL and Apollo GraphQL teams for creating this awesome
platform! I hope this series helps you apply GraphQL in real projects.

If you found the series helpful, please share it with your fellow developers.
Until then, happy computing!

Here's a link back to Part 1 in case you missed it: "GraphQL concepts I wish
someone explained to me a year ago" [https://medium.com/naresh-bhatia/graphql-
concepts-i-wish-som...](https://medium.com/naresh-bhatia/graphql-concepts-i-
wish-someone-explained-to-me-a-year-ago-514d5b3c0eab)

